# Playa Linda



## sheilas (Sep 9, 2011)

Has anyone ever stayed in Rm. 731 at the Playa Linda?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Sep 10, 2011)

yes - what you looking to know?


----------



## sheilas (Oct 2, 2011)

Is there a view of the ocean or pool from this unit.   What do they mean by Founders Suite?


----------



## Larry (Oct 2, 2011)

sheilas said:


> Is there a view of the ocean or pool from this unit.   What do they mean by Founders Suite?



I have never stayed in 731 but if you go to Playa Linda website and look at resort Layout you can see that 731 is in the center section overlooking pool and Ocean from seventh floor. I have heard that the view is outstanding and was originally given to one of the founders when the resort was built.


----------

